# What indicators do people use for commodities?



## AiTrader (5 October 2006)

For commodities I was wondering what other peoples indicators where?

I use a neural network, trading tips from one particular analyst, and 10/20 day moving averages. This seems to do the trick for me if they are all in agreement.  What do other people use?


----------



## barney (6 October 2006)

AiTrader said:
			
		

> For commodities I was wondering what other peoples indicators where?
> 
> I use a neural network, trading tips from one particular analyst, and 10/20 day moving averages. This seems to do the trick for me if they are all in agreement.  What do other people use?




Hi there Ali,  I have no advice re your question, but am also interested in whether those that trade Comm's use "indicators" as in T/A or whether a more news based approach is applied..........and which is the more reliable?........I don't trade Comm's and would not know where to start, but find the concept of trading at the "grass roots" very interesting


----------

